# 323 Archery - May 11 - Douglasville



## Dyrewulf (May 5, 2013)

The 3:23 Archery Douglasville GA May shoot is this weekend, Saturday May 11th - Sunday is Mother's Day, which I didn't notice when I set up the original schedule.  We had intended to make this a 2 day benefit shoot for Douglas County K9 units, but due to it being Mother's Day weekend and some other factors beyond my control, this will be a REGULAR, ASA style shoot Saturday only!

Click HERE to go to our website


----------



## killitgrillit (May 5, 2013)

Looking forward to it y'all, RBO crew will be there if the creek don't rise (anymore ) and the cat ain't pregnant.


----------



## passthru24 (May 5, 2013)

killitgrillit said:


> Looking forward to it y'all, RBO crew will be there if the creek don't rise (anymore ) and the cat ain't pregnant.



Yea,,, so you need to stay away from the river and the cat ,,,


----------



## BowanaLee (May 5, 2013)

Dang, same day as RAC.  I was hoping for a 3-D weekend to make up for all this rain.


----------



## Dyrewulf (May 5, 2013)

RAC is a two day shoot, isn't it?


----------



## BowanaLee (May 5, 2013)

Dyrewulf said:


> RAC is a two day shoot, isn't it?



Don't think so ?


----------



## solocam678 (May 5, 2013)

bowanna said:


> Dang, same day as RAC.  I was hoping for a 3-D weekend to make up for all this rain.



Me too...


----------



## hound dog (May 6, 2013)

Dyrewulf said:


> RAC is a two day shoot, isn't it?



Nope RAC is only one day SAT. MAY 11


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (May 6, 2013)

Should be there Saturday! Mother's Day weekend has it pinched but gotta do what I can. After two weeks of from shooting I hope I don't lose too many arrows.


----------



## killitgrillit (May 6, 2013)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Should be there Saturday! Mother's Day weekend has it pinched but gotta do what I can. After two weeks of from shooting I hope I don't lose too many arrows.



U can shoot with us Bobo, I'm good at finding arrows because Chuck always shoots with us ;-)


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (May 6, 2013)

killitgrillit said:


> U can shoot with us Bobo, I'm good at finding arrows because Chuck always shoots with us ;-)


----------



## passthru24 (May 6, 2013)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Should be there Saturday! Mother's Day weekend has it pinched but gotta do what I can. After two weeks of from shooting I hope I don't lose too many arrows.



Is the crayon eater coming with you ? Cause I don't want to hunt his arrows to ,,,


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (May 6, 2013)

passthru24 said:


> Is the crayon eater coming with you ? Cause I don't want to hunt his arrows to ,,,




Not sure bout that. Hahahaha.


----------



## elsberryshooter (May 6, 2013)

looking   forward to coming over this Saturday shooting with some great folks !


----------



## passthru24 (May 6, 2013)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Not sure bout that. Hahahaha.



Don will be so disappointed,,,,


----------



## killitgrillit (May 6, 2013)

passthru24 said:


> Don will be so disappointed,,,,



I was hoping he would have some different flavors than I have to try.


----------



## deerehauler (May 7, 2013)

killitgrillit said:


> I was hoping he would have some different flavors than I have to try.



Oh dnag they come in flavors!!


----------



## passthru24 (May 7, 2013)

deerehauler said:


> Oh dnag they come in flavors!!



Yea,,,All kinds of flavors,,,you and Keith will be lost,,


----------



## braves0624 (May 7, 2013)

passthru24 said:


> Yea,,,All kinds of flavors,,,you and Keith will be lost,,



Yeah,,,I like the green ones(green apple) You like APPLES,,,


----------



## killitgrillit (May 7, 2013)

I love apples even horse apples


----------



## passthru24 (May 7, 2013)

Hey guys their is another post going on about a beat down at 323 at 9am, looks like we will have to go late. I can't take anymore beat downs,, but I will had out some apples


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (May 7, 2013)

passthru24 said:


> Hey guys their is another post going on about a beat down at 323 at 9am, looks like we will have to go late. I can't take anymore beat downs,, but I will had out some apples


----------



## Dyrewulf (May 7, 2013)

Just remember, I'm on MIDNIGHT turn this week, we're setting the course tomorrow, so I'll have to re-check and make sure I didn't put any south-end shots on a north-bound target....


----------



## killitgrillit (May 7, 2013)

Dyrewulf said:


> Just remember, I'm on MIDNIGHT turn this week, we're setting the course tomorrow, so I'll have to re-check and make sure I didn't put any south-end shots on a north-bound target....



I'm all for an Alabama heart shot


----------



## elsberryshooter (May 7, 2013)

braves0624 said:


> Yeah,,,I like the green ones(green apple) You like APPLES,,,




I prefer the purple ones ... Grape flavor


----------



## Dyrewulf (May 7, 2013)

If you leave them on your dashboard overnight you can make jerky out of them


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (May 7, 2013)

killitgrillit said:


> I'm all for an Alabama heart shot






You think you can hit the 'Ohio' stamp when you struggle to hit the 12? Really?


----------



## Dyrewulf (May 7, 2013)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> You think you can hit the 'Ohio' stamp when you struggle to hit the 12? Really?




I don't struggle to hit the 12 ring, I hit it by accident at least ONCE per shoot!


----------



## deerehauler (May 7, 2013)

Gonna shoot all 14s being they dont count I may have a chance


----------



## killitgrillit (May 7, 2013)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> You think you can hit the 'Ohio' stamp when you struggle to hit the 12? Really?



I don't struggle to hit the twelve, I just don't hit it.

But you could say " you trying to hit a twelve is like you shooting a mathews, it just aint gonna happen"!!!


----------



## Dyrewulf (May 8, 2013)

I like my Bowtech - but if the shop wants me to shoot something else, all they have to do is pony up the bow!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (May 8, 2013)

killitgrillit said:


> i don't struggle to hit the twelve, i just don't hit it.
> 
> But you could say " you trying to hit a twelve is like you shooting a mathews, it just aint gonna happen"!!!



lol!!


----------



## BlackArcher (May 8, 2013)

ok...


----------



## Dyrewulf (May 8, 2013)

The targets are set, the grass is mowed, we are good to go for Saturday!  I made sure to tell the bugs 'dinner's on the way' too.  

(One spider couldn't wait apparently, as soon as I pulled up to the house this afternoon, he perched on my shoulder and said "What's up?"  My shirt went one way, I went the other way, and I don't know where the spider went. Which still bugs me.  )


----------



## KillZone (May 9, 2013)

Going to try and double up this weekend, 323 then rac


----------



## hound dog (May 10, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## elsberryshooter (May 10, 2013)

hope the Rain holds off for the Shoot this weekend .... I am Bout SICK of ALL this Rain


----------



## melinda hawk (May 10, 2013)

I'm coming .  going through some major withdrawls for some foam.  Didn't get any last weekend.  OOOO and little james is coming too.  Im leaving my husband at work.


----------



## Dyrewulf (May 10, 2013)

We'll be there, rain or shine. Wish I had a second bow set up for hunter class though, if it rains, that'd be good practice...


----------



## solocam678 (May 10, 2013)

See yall bright an early....thinkin bout doublin up. Hope the rain holds off.


----------



## olinprice (May 10, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Hunter922 (May 11, 2013)

Great time, sweet set up today. Nice job Clay and Niko..


----------



## Dyrewulf (May 11, 2013)

The scores are UP at the 323 Archery Website


----------



## solocam678 (May 11, 2013)

Thanks clay an niko...enjoyed it.


----------



## KillZone (May 11, 2013)

Didn't shoot so well but had a blast wit chris and rc.


----------



## Dyrewulf (May 12, 2013)

Well, Killzone, I set the darn thing with Clay, and I didn't shoot so well either. I think the nut behind the bow has come loose this year.


----------

